#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-20
<jeremydei> does anyone know how many days behind the main archive, the canonical ec2 mirrors are?
<elmo> they shouldn't be more than hours behind
<jeremydei> hours? wow!
<elmo> they sync every 4-6 hours, I forget which
<jeremydei> elmo, do you know where I can find a list of the mirrors' dns? (assuming there's one in each zone..)
<elmo> jeremydei: eu.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com  and us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<jeremydei> elmo, yep I see this for the lookup us.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com. 600	IN	CNAME	ec2-174-129-225-54.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<jeremydei> does that mean there's only 1 in the US region?
<elmo> jeremydei: at the moment yes
<elmo> jeremydei: we're looking at expanding that, but the cost of traffic between regions is pretty minimal
<elmo> between regions in the same availability zone, I mean
<jeremydei> cool, thanks for the info! (esp the hours behind).  I'm looking at using this mirror as a primary upstream for the RightScale mirrors
<smoser> the ec2 mirrors are lightning fast too
<smoser> at least they have been, till everyone finds out about them :)
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-21
<wesdom> what is the best ami for a base install of ubuntu
<wesdom> 64 bit
<erichammond> wesdom: If you're ok with testing an AMI which not a lot of people have used in production yet, then I would recommend trying out the Ubuntu Karmic Beta AMI from Canonical and then upgrade to the released version when it comes out at the end of the month.
<wesdom> is that amd64
<erichammond> wesdom: It is available in both 32-bit and 64-bit, in both us-east-1 and eu-west-1.
<erichammond> I've listed the AMI ids a little ways down from the top of http://alestic.com
<wesdom> erichammond: would that be in the aws mc
<erichammond> wesdom: What is "aws mc"?
<wesdom> aws management console
<erichammond> Yes, you can run any AMI in the console to which you have access.
<erichammond> Finding the right AMI in the console is a completely different story and is nearly impossible.
<erichammond> If you have the AMI id you might be able to search on that.
<wesdom> ami-eef61587
<erichammond> wesdom: That's a solid AMI (I built it) but if you're just getting started, I'd recommend trying the Karmic.
<wesdom> erichammond: http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/
<wesdom> that the ones
<wesdom> 1?
<erichammond> currently, yes.
<erichammond> The exact page changes from time to time, so I also publish the latest ids a bit down the page on http://alestic.com
<erichammond> (second blue table)
<wesdom> my bad totally didn't see that
<wesdom> erichammond:  cannot ssh in
<wesdom> it wants me to be an ubuntu user
<wesdom> Please login as the ubuntu user rather than root user.
<wesdom> nm
<wesdom> lol
<wesdom> erichammond: Thanks for your help everything is good and working ok
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-22
<wesdom> can i point my dns directly at he at the aws instance ip i get when i do a ping
<wesdom> or do I need an elastic ip address
<wesdom> i am confused on how to set up my dns now
<wesdom> that i have an instance set up
<smoser> while you're not supposed to be in this channel, if you are, the RC is available for ubuntu 9.10
<smoser> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/rc/
<jeremydei> haha, smoser, we're just a buncha rebels here i guess
<jeremydei> (thx for the info, also)
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-24
<tiger2wander> Hi all
<tiger2wander> Anyway to list all bundled images on S3 using EC2 command line?
<tiger2wander> I have registered an image on EC2 and can launch instance using it, today I back and launch another instance and it get failed
<erichammond> tiger2wander: check out the s3cmd command line tools, or Tim Kay's "aws" command line tool.  Use these to list the contents of the buckets and look for keys ending in ".manifest.xml"
<tiger2wander> I'm trying with many ec2-* command but not success
<erichammond> You can't access s3 keys with ec2-* commands.
<erichammond> If you're looking for AMIs which have been registered, try: ec2-describe-images -a
<tiger2wander> I known it, but I need to list all AMI: registered and not yet registered
<erichammond> tiger2wander: Then do what I said before.
<tiger2wander> erichammond:: OK, I'm going to look around Tim Kay's "aws" command line tool, thanks
<tiger2wander> erichammond:: I've just got Tim Kay's aws, perfect tool to working with amazon EC2 & S3, thanks you very much erichammond :)
